
Ask HN: Point thresholds? - jmtame
I noticed there is a karma point threshold for flagging, and one of my friends said that he can't change the color of his top nav bar but I can.  Are there any other cool tricks that get unlocked as your karma grows?
======
DenisM
After 20,000 you gain skills to host your own copy of HN. So far that's only
two people - pg himself and nickb. nickb's site is here:
<http://www.newmogul.com/>

Sometimes I wonder how did pg get his 20,000 points before there even was HN.
It's kind of recursive, right? I think some sort of leveraged borrowing was
involved.

~~~
kqr2
Does <http://www.nonhackernews.com/> also use the hacker news code base?

~~~
mrtron
No as it states it uses Slinkset.

Check it out you could create your own in two seconds.

------
Shamiq
You can find some here: <http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

------
vaksel
you can make polls at around 200 or so(I think)

~~~
Anon84
Humm... I've never figured out how these work.

~~~
vaksel
you have to go here to make one <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
zack
At 50 points you can downvote.

------
qqq
250 to change top bar color

~~~
jackowayed
Man! I want 250 points now. Just 233 points away . . . Of course I pretty much
associate the orange and gray with HN, so I'll probably get 250, and say "YES!
I can change my top bar color!" and then try to decide what color to use for
10 minutes and leave it the same.

~~~
windsurfer
As a real hacker, you could use greasemonkey...

~~~
jackowayed
Yeah, I thought about that as an option. I actually used Firefox Web Developer
Toolbar (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/60> it does
everything!) to see what it looked like w/ #f6f6ef as parenthesis says he
uses.

